# Need to check for a mouth tumour :(



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Today I took Ollie to the vet for his yearly vaccination and I also asked the vet just to check his teeth to see that all was fine.... a little while ago (probably 5-6 weeks) I did notice that Ollie was bleeding a little bit from his gum and because he had found a piece of wood in our backyard I assumed he had cut his gum a bit so I had dabbed it with salt water and it stopped bleeding, he wasn't showing any discomfort etc so I just left it and I thought I'd just get the vet to check the next time I went there which was today......today the vet had a good look and noticed that his gum at a certain part was quite red and inflamed (I hadn't noticed this) .... The vet said it is infected but now he wants to check that it isn't a tumour..... I almost died when he mentioned that word and now I'll be taking him to the vet on Monday where he'll have to go under anaesthetic so they can do the biopsy etc.... It's most likely I think that he probably just cut it and I was stupid by not taking him to get it properly cleaned (I honestly thought it would be fine and he's been chewing eating, normal but I didn't realise that his gum underneath was quite red)... So now I have the whole weekend to freak out and hope that all it is is an infection and nothing more..... I've started him on antibiotics today so hopefully that'll do the trick... I couldn't bear it if it was the other thing.....he's only 3..


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

Hope he's OK, and its nothing serious. Stay strong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ollie*



Stefan said:


> Today I took Ollie to the vet for his yearly vaccination and I also asked the vet just to check his teeth to see that all was fine.... a little while ago (probably 5-6 weeks) I did notice that Ollie was bleeding a little bit from his gum and because he had found a piece of wood in our backyard I assumed he had cut his gum a bit so I had dabbed it with salt water and it stopped bleeding, he wasn't showing any discomfort etc so I just left it and I thought I'd just get the vet to check the next time I went there which was today......today the vet had a good look and noticed that his gum at a certain part was quite red and inflamed (I hadn't noticed this) .... The vet said it is infected but now he wants to check that it isn't a tumour..... I almost died when he mentioned that word and now I'll be taking him to the vet on Monday where he'll have to go under anaesthetic so they can do the biopsy etc.... It's most likely I think that he probably just cut it and I was stupid by not taking him to get it properly cleaned (I honestly thought it would be fine and he's been chewing eating, normal but I didn't realise that his gum underneath was quite red)... So now I have the whole weekend to freak out and hope that all it is is an infection and nothing more..... I've started him on antibiotics today so hopefully that'll do the trick... I couldn't bear it if it was the other thing.....he's only 3..


I'm REALLY GLAD the vet looked at it and will be praying on Monday. Most likely it's probably an infection-try not to worry too much.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh god its a tumour.... I've been crying for about the last three hours and will be picking him up soon.... They don't know if it's malignant or not yet, will know in 2-3 days.... I just feel sick


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Stefan said:


> Oh god its a tumour.... I've been crying for about the last three hours and will be picking him up soon.... They don't know if it's malignant or not yet, will know in 2-3 days.... I just feel sick


What did they say? Did they call it an epilus? Max had one of those - they are nearly always benign.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

The next few days are going to be awful for you. Nothing anyone can say will make it easier. Hopefully it will be what laprincessa says and be benign. He is only 3 and that has to be in his favour. Everyone on GRF will be rooting for Ollie.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

They didn't say if it was epilus or not.... They said it was quite spread around his bottom jaw and it was mushy too so it was too much to take all of it out... From what I gathered, there are pretty much the following three scenarios:

1. It's benign and they can treat it with a couple of options 

2. It's malignant and hasn't spread which would mean we could remove part of the jaw which is apparently ok on a young dog like Ollie 

3. It's malignant and its spread in which case it sounded like we'd be pretty stuffed.

I can't believe it.... Obviously whatever the scenario I'll be doing all I can to get him right and will exhaust every possibility.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping you will get the results early and then you will know what you are dealing with and can move forward with a plan. Not knowing is always the worst IMO. So sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So much worry for you. Keeping everything crossed for good news and a good outcome.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if a tumor being mushy points towards a benign or malignant tumor?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you and Ollie are going through this. I don't have any experience with mouth tumors. Waiting for the results and what you're dealing with is always the hardest part. 

My thoughts are with you and your boy, prayers the results bring good news.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you right now. I cannot even begin to imagine the emotional turmoil you are going through right now.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm really sorry. Positive energy coming your way for one of the good options.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Stefan said:


> Does anyone know if a tumor being mushy points towards a benign or malignant tumor?


Max has had lipomas - which are mushy and squishy - but that's something you'd have to ask a vet, really

I pray this is something benign and you'll cry with relief when you get that news.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Will be praying for your pup.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for sweet Ollie.
I have 3 year old too, they are still babies, cant imagine how you are feeling right now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of Ollie, hope you get good results back today.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone... I've got a sleepless night coming up right now and hopefully will get good news in the morning. He's been really good today and tonight, he's happy, eating well and we've been for a couple of small walks and he's been happy to go.... I just pray that he'll be ok


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Like many others on the board, we'll be waiting for the results with you and hoping for the best tomorrow.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers that Ollie will be alright. Hope that it is good news.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

So still no result, apparently they need more time as the tumor has come from around the tooth area (I don't know why this takes longer) but I'll know either Thursday night or Friday morning... Oh I can't handle this stress


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh dear, I pray the answer comes sooner for you!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

There is a member on here called Dancer. She posted a thread a while ago called Rushing Steve to the Vet. It was all about a tumour in the mouth and had a good outcome. I am hopeless at links but if you put Rushing Steve to the Vet in the google box at the top of the page it will come up. It might help you get through the next couple of days. Hugs.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Harleysmum said:


> There is a member on here called Dancer. She posted a thread a while ago called Rushing Steve to the Vet. It was all about a tumour in the mouth and had a good outcome. I am hopeless at links but if you put Rushing Steve to the Vet in the google box at the top of the page it will come up. It might help you get through the next couple of days. Hugs.


Thanks! I just read that one. It gives me some hope  I've never felt so stressed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers, hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Omg it's benign!!!!! It's a fibromatous epulis... He needs a little operation to get it out where he'll be staying overnight but main thing is it's not cancer!!! I'm so happy and can't thank everyone enough for your support, you've really helped me get through this


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What awesome news! I'm so happy to read this first thing this morning!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stefan*



Stefan said:


> Omg it's benign!!!!! It's a fibromatous epulis... He needs a little operation to get it out where he'll be staying overnight but main thing is it's not cancer!!! I'm so happy and can't thank everyone enough for your support, you've really helped me get through this


I am so happy for Ollie and you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a great, great news, I am so happy for you two. I was afraid to come to this thread I am glad I did. Sending good vibes for the surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, happy for you and Ollie. 
Hope his surgery goes well, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I saw "epilus" and started smiling!
YAY!

Our vet said that 99% of the time, they're benign - Max's was removed and he wanted to chew an antler that night! Umm, no. I hope you have as easy a time as we did, and I'm so glad to read this good news!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't stop smiling today


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Did you do this with your dog today.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Haha that's a great video.....Yeah Ollie knew I was celebrating something lol and the great thing about golden retrievers is they are always up for being super happy and celebrating with you lol


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I have been out all day. Just come in to see this. Awesome news.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So so delighted to read this. Happy healing lovely boy x


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

My face and my heart are smiling with this news! So very happy for you both!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie is booked in for his operation this Tuesday, the vet says he'll be fine and will bounce back quickly.... Im feeling so relieved this weekend. I'll be happy once he gets the operation out of the way too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love this!


----------



## Morgs (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Stefan,

I think I have Ollie's litter sister, Tilly. Was he born on the 15th June 2012 in Cranbourne?

He looks so much like Tilly. I hope all goes well. It must be such a terrifying time for you all. 

Prayers going your way for a good result.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Morgs, yes 15 June 2012, that's Ollie's litter! Iamgoldn in Cranbourne  Matilda is the mum. Thanks for the well wishes, it was such a scare... I'd love to see a photo of Tilly!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great news. Hope the op goes well and how lovely to find a litter sister too.


----------



## Morgs (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Stefan,

I have an older dog too, Samson who is Matilda's brother (different litter).

He is in the photo. Tilly is the one with the ball in her mouth, she just loves balls.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh wow, Ollie and Tilly really do look the same... Samson is beautiful too.. Here's one of Ollie with a tennis ball as well lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for tomorrow's surgery. Love Ollie's picture with tennis ball.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

So I'll start at the end and let you all know that Ollie is awake, walking and doing well  I haven't seen him yet as they are keeping him overnight and recommend that owners don't come in on the day of surgery because the dogs can get worked up.... Early this arvo i had a call from the surgeon whilst Ollie was under anaesthetic and he told me that the tumour was bigger and more extensive than he had hoped and that it had actually eroded some of the jaw bone.... He said that we needed to take it out though because otherwise it would keep growing (and lead to complications down the track) and seeing he's young he should be fine... I asked if he'd do the same if it was his dog and he said absolutely... So he went ahead and did the op... He would have lost a few teeth and some of his jaw bone has been removed... I was told that I won't be able to tell looking at him that he's had this operation (not that i care about his looks anywhere near as much as his health, but it's good to know you won't be able to really tell) and that he will be fine eating normal things after a few days... Nevertheless I stressed this afternoon just knowing that my beautiful boy was having surgery. I've called twice tonight to check in and the girl I spoke to was laughing because she said Ollie has recovered from the anaesthetic really well and people there can't believe he's had this all done to him today yet he's so energetic and going for walks and jumping around etc... That brought a smile to my face.... I'll be getting him back tomorrow and can't wait to see him. I'll get a photo to show you all how's he going tomorrow. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So glad that the operation has gone well and that Ollie is recovering well. I do think that goldens are particular favourites with vets and their staff and always get the best treatment! You need to get a good nights sleep knowing that your boy is being well taken care of.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's brilliant news knowing the surgery went well and that you got it in time before it did any more damage to his jaw.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yay, Ollie!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie is back home now and recovering.... He's feeling a bit sorry for himself... He's jaw on the right side is not working like it used to due to some of the bone being removed so it's not connected like it is on the other side which is making eating a bit more difficult.. The surgeon said that dogs adapt very quickly and that he'll work it all out... Once the hair grows back too I think you'll hardly be able to tell... Poor guy, I just feel so bad for him and wonder what he's thinking


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Here are some pics


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh Stefan he is gorgeous. Sending positive and healing thoughts from Queensland Ollie. He might like some beaten raw egg if he is finding it difficult to eat (as long as that is not contra-indicated by anything the vet has said!) And you can find recipes for Healing Broth on the internet that are very nourishing.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Harleysmum said:


> Oh Stefan he is gorgeous. Sending positive and healing thoughts from Queensland Ollie. He might like some beaten raw egg if he is finding it difficult to eat (as long as that is not contra-indicated by anything the vet has said!) And you can find recipes for Healing Broth on the internet that are very nourishing.


Thankyou for the tip, I'll do that and I'll look up some recipes too. This thread has really helped me over the past couple of weeks


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

He is lovely. I am sure once everything has healed up he will get used to his "new mouth".


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad everything went well and was caught on time. Sending good vibes and prayers for full and speedy recovery. 
I see he is already back to work, carrying newspapers, not taking any sick time. 
Such a sweet boy!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Sending along get-well wishes for Ollie! Love the pics of him - he is a handsome pup!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is sweet Ollie doing?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We need an update on that beautiful boy


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie is getting better every day  he's still getting used to eating without part of his lower jaw which means he finds it a bit harder to pick everything up without it falling but he's getting there. He's starting to show signs of his cheeky self again which I'm happy about. He barked for the first time since his operation two nights ago when I was getting his dinner ready and as is his way he gets up on his hind legs, puts his paws on the window sill and barks a few times.... It's probably the first time I praised him for barking like that lol. He was also rolling around and just laying completely on his back last night in the lounge room which he does when he's super content and relaxed so that was another good sign. I had a call from the specialist today because they sent the whole tumor off for testing. I know it's come back before benign but it's a matter of course that they send the whole thing again for testing once it's out to double check... That makes me a little nervous but I figure it's already come back benign once and he's definitely not acting like a sick dog (taking into account he's had a pretty decent operation) so I'm confident it will be fine but will be relieved once that is confirmed (again). I should get those results early next week, they said what they cut out was actually very hard and they need time for it to decalcify before they can cut it up and have a look. Here's some pics over the last couple days


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He is doing a good job with his stuffie! So glad he is on the mend.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh bless him, those pictures made my heart melt. What a brave boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stefan*

Stefan: Olllie is so gorgeous! God Bless him!!
Love all of your pictures.
Is it o.k. for him to have a stuffie, toy, so soon after the surgery?
Praying for good results!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Stefan: Olllie is so gorgeous! God Bless him!!
> Love all of your pictures.
> Is it o.k. for him to have a stuffie, toy, so soon after the surgery?
> Praying for good results!


Thankyou  hmm I assume it's fine, I didn't really ask anyone to be honest, I just got a soft toy because he likes to pick up something when I see him first thing in the morning (usually a tennis ball) but because he was struggling to hold some of his toys I got one I thought would be easy for him to pick up.... He really just picks it up for a few minutes when he greets someone lol and then he drops it and forgets about it until the next time he wants to show off to someone. I'll keep an eye on him though.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

is the wound closed? If it is, I would think the stuffy is okay. 
He's adorable
I'm so glad to see that he's getting better


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad to see and read that Ollie is doing so well. He is so sweet and he loves his new toy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stefan*

Stefan: Checking in on Ollie and you!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Try not to over think it, I know it is hard. My Bonnie had a tumor in her mouth. She was almost thirteen, so he options weren't quite the same. I am here if you need someone to talk to, feel free to PM me and I will give you my phone number. Praying for benign results for you and Ollie!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie is doing well thanks. I'm not as worried as I was a couple of weeks ago because the initial biopsy came back benign, he's acting really happy now and bounced back quickly and thirdly the surgeon said they got the whole thing out with good clearance so I'm quietly confident but still a bit anxious just for all this to be confirmed again... We're going to just enjoy the weekend and hope for good news early in the week. Thanks for your thoughts, I'll keep you updated


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Just a quick update.... As I've said they are doing a further biopsy now that the whole tumor has been removed. Just like the first time the biopsy was tested it has come back inconclusive although everything is pointing to a benign epullis as was the result of the first biopsy... So they are again going to do further testing and I should hear back soon... Ollie is now back to his normal happy self, it's so great how quickly he has bounced back


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Ollie is back to normal and happy pup so you can relax too. As long as it is all out it is good thing what ever it is.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing all of what you have been through with Ollie. I am so very glad that he is doing so well and back to his happy self!!


----------

